# Diag Lap coverted to Laparotomy



## klacross (Jun 7, 2011)

Could someone please help me code a Diagnostic laparoscopy converted to exploratory laparotomy for bowel perforation and lysis of adhesions as well as removal of pelvic cystic mass?

My Doc said to code 58925 and 58740.


----------



## preserene (Jun 7, 2011)

49000- Exploratory Laparotomy
49203 for pelvic cystic mass
adhesiolysis- with modifier -59 and Vcode 64.41 for laparoscopic  converted to open procedure
If  taken long time then you can add also Mod-22
The plevic mass need not necessarily be Ovarian.
And yet another Vcode V71.89 for the suspected bowel perforation  not found which could be the primary Icd-9 diagnosis


----------

